# Outlets don't work



## ripley813 (May 15, 2008)

Hi,

I am a new home owner and my outlets stopped working in all of the bathrooms, garage, and on the patio.  The fuse box switch is in the right direction and I've flipped it just to make sure.  When I moved in, an outdoor spa came with the house.  The previous owners plugged it into a regular outlet and turned one of the prongs on the plug to make it work.  It blew the fuse several times and the outlets eventually stopped working.

Because I am a female, I don't want to get ripped off if this is something minor.  Can someone tell me what the problem might be or how to fix it/the cost of fixing?

Thanks


----------



## kok328 (May 15, 2008)

I can't tell for sure but, it sounds like the spa was not wired to code if it is taking out other outlets & fixtures.
I also think they had a 20A outlet which would explain the turning of the neutral prong to get a 15A plug to work.
Technically, the problem is a little more than minor if you would like things to be wired up the way they should be.
You'll also have to be somewhat familiar with working with electricity to repair this safely.


----------



## CraigFL (May 16, 2008)

Because you said the outlets were for "bathrooms, garage, and on the patio", the first thing I would suspect is the ground fault interruptor circuit is tripped. This could be in the box as part of the circuit breaker but more likely is on one of the outlets in this location. Code says that you can have one of these GFI type outlets protecting multiple other outlets downline of that one. 

Therefore, the first thing you need to do is unplug that Spa, and look at every outlet in those locations. One(or more) may have tripped so that you may need to push the red resert button to make the outlets work.

If that doesn't solve it, excessive tripping of breakers can cause failure so it may need to be replaced.


----------



## JoeD (May 18, 2008)

All those receptacles are supposed to be protect by GFCI. Look around in all the room that have the dead receptacles for the GFCI and reset it. A GFCI is the receptacle with the test and reset button. Look all around the inside of the garage. Often when people say they don't have one, it turns out be in the garage behind a pile of boxes that hasn't moved in years or behind the beer fridge.


----------



## triple D (May 25, 2008)

Did you figure it out yet? We dont want you to have to pay someone to do this....Let us know where your at with this.


----------



## Lightingguru (May 7, 2010)

It sounds like you have an gfi that has tripped in a bathoom our out side. Check all the outlets for a gfi and reset it.


----------



## travelover (May 8, 2010)

Lightingguru said:


> It sounds like you have an gfi that has tripped in a bathoom our out side. Check all the outlets for a gfi and reset it.



Look at the dates - two years ago.


----------



## ohmy (May 11, 2010)

I love how she says "ripped off" when she really means don't want to pay a professional. Nothing wrong with cruising the internet for free advice when you can't afford to hire someone but don't insult the professionals while your asking for help.


----------



## Scripty (Jan 9, 2011)

I think what she meant was, if it were a minor problem (e.g. resetting the GFI buttons) she didn't want some "professional" to insist that she had to have her whole house rewired and charge her several thousand dollars.

I had a guy come in to repair my garage door opener (replacing a gear for about $100) and he insisted that my spring needed to be replaced. He claimed they need to be replaced every 5 years of so, and he could do it for $800.  I got online immediately and discovered that 1) they don't need to be replaced until they break and 2) the repair shouldn't cost any more than $400. 

So some so-called "professionals" are not above trying to bilk the inexperienced (especially women) into paying for pricey unnecessary work.


----------



## speedy petey (Jan 9, 2011)

Scripty said:


> I think what she meant was, if it were a minor problem (e.g. resetting the GFI buttons) she didn't want some "professional" to insist that she had to have her whole house rewired and charge her several thousand dollars.


First off, this is about a broad and dramatic a generalization as I have heard in a while. 
Second, please check the dates of the pots you are replying to. This one is 8 months old.


----------



## katwoman (Sep 4, 2013)

I have this problem too. Years ago a company came out and put 3 outlets in my basement bedroom. They seem to have ran them off an existing outlet ? not sure ? But we also had a hot tub and it has it's own breaker , it still comes on . But last winter the 3 plugs stopped working in my room , I probably had tooo much plugged in to one of them. Since then ,despite breakers being thrown they won't come back on and now the room above m,y bedroom -all of   of them. A electrician checked the breakers and said they are all good. I don't see any GFCI plugs anywhere . Any ideas ?? I am a recent widow , have very limited income and cannot afford an expensive v electrician visit.
HEELLPP


----------



## nealtw (Sep 4, 2013)

Welcome to the site and sorry for your lose.
Some breakers appear to be on, but if they have kicked off, you have to turn them to off before turning them on.
If you don't know which one it is you may have to try them all, but it won't be any of the big ones that say 30 or 40.


----------

